# Panasonic RAW



## davidedric (Nov 25, 2013)

I am thinking of getting a micro 4/3 camera as a walkabout.   On a related forum I read that Lightroom RAW converter for Pansonic is poor.   Anyone here who has tried it?

Thanks,  Dave


----------



## Denis de Gannes (Nov 25, 2013)

What camera are you talking about? I have no problem with my Panasonic G3.


----------



## davidedric (Nov 25, 2013)

A g5.   But I think follow up posts suggest that it was a personal opinion of the poster!


----------



## davidedric (Nov 25, 2013)

A g5.   But I think follow up posts suggest that it was a personal opinion of the poster!


----------



## mathom33 (Nov 26, 2013)

I have a GX1 and the one thing I have noticed is that it depends on your settings and proper white balance. Sometimes the colors and saturation come it to soft and t takes dodging and burning to get the colors just right. 

I bought my camera in April and my wife's cousin who is a photographer said the image quality is similar to his d7100.

You'll like the camera and the availability to adapt to virtually any lens.


----------

